# Approx 200" buck hit by truck....



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, I think I got some clarification from another website about a huge buck hit by a truck near Lima. It was not a 42 point buck and it was not the Schmucker buck like is going around in all the emails. I believe it is theis buck.










Hope the pic works.

CG


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Dad was in the area last weekend and stopped in at a local hunting outfitter. The guys who worked there told him that the story was a hoax.


----------

